# Der Gitarrenthread



## Mardoo (6. Mai 2008)

Haiiii

Ich wollt mal wissen wer so alles hier Gitarre zockt, akkustisch oder elektrisch, is alles okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bass von mir aus auch 0o

Jedenfalls hab ich atm irgendwie nen Problem, und zwar weiss ich ned was ich spielen soll, hab kein bock mir irgend nen tab-buch zu kaufen weils ja fast jeden tab online irgendwo gibt.

Ich hab so Angefangen so vor etwa 8 Monaten, hab jeden Podcast von Guitar-tv.de ''durchgespielt'' bis ich es halt konnte, und jetz hab ich keine ahnung was ich weiter spielen soll? Hab jetz ma Tears in Heaven gespielt, aber das is ned sonderlich anspruchsvoll, nach einer woche hatte ich das auch druff.

Barée bin ich grad dabei am üben, aber da tut mir die scheiss Hand immer so schnell weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach 10-15 Mins geht dann gar nix mehr leider, aber wenigstens tönt es schonma ned übel, also der Ton is da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, hat wer ne Idee was so auf dem Level is, vielleicht bissl drüber? ka. genau, looking for help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso ja, ich hab ne westerngitarre von ALDI!! wuah.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ned übel das Ding mit schönen neuen Elexir Saiten. tönt ned übel nachdem ich den Steg bissl abgefeilt hab ^^

MELDET EUCH thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele seit sechs Jahren E-Gitarre und es macht immernoch Spaß... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mmmh, ich glaube Enter Sandman von Metallica wäre auf deinem Level,
schau mal hier. Ansonsten guckste dich am besten einfach auf ultimate-guitar.com um. For Whom The Bell Tolls ist auch noch einfach
und natürlich alle Lieder von AC/DC. Naja, viel Spaß beim Üben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (6. Mai 2008)

ultimate-guitar.com hätte ich jetzt auch empfohlen, da gibts genug tabs in allen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und die Datenbank dort ist sehr groß, sogar von Bands wie Eisregen o.ä. finden sich sehr viele Songs in mehreren Interpretationen.
Ich selbst spiele seit 8 Jahren, kein einziges Jahr Unterricht (kann trotzdem Noten lesen *g*) aber zuvor bereits 6 Jahre Klavier.
Barré Akkorde wirst du noch lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich hab sie auch wie die Pest gehasst, aber wenn man dann mal so weit ist, das die Hand nicht mehr wehtut, wirst du fast nur noch Barré spielen *g*. 
Ich finde es zumindest leichter in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Dogar (6. Mai 2008)

jo hab auch mal E-Gitarre gespielt.

*Nachdenk* die müsste auch noch irgendwo stehen.

TE: Nun wenn du weisst wies geht dann Spiel die sachen die du kannst und Variiere sie. mal sehn was da dann rauskommt.

kennst das bestimmt auch. Hörst nen lied wo einer mit ner E-Gitarre was spielt du aber meinst das des sich anders besser anhören könnte.

Oder versuch selber was zu komponieren.


----------



## Mardoo (6. Mai 2008)

joo danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 isn guter plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gg und ja auf ultimate-guitar such ich immer meine tabs, da gibbet echt irgendwie von jedem irgendwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (6. Mai 2008)

jo aber lass auch was von dir hören wenn du variierst ^^


----------



## Jácks (6. Mai 2008)

> Haiiii
> 
> Ich wollt mal wissen wer so alles hier Gitarre zockt, akkustisch oder elektrisch, is alles okay
> 
> ...


Ich spiel akustik und E-gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Jedenfalls hab ich atm irgendwie nen Problem, und zwar weiss ich ned was ich spielen soll, hab kein bock mir irgend nen tab-buch zu kaufen weils ja fast jeden tab online irgendwo gibt.


Such dir irgenteins deiner lieblingslieder aus oder suche ein Lied mit den gewünschten Vorraussetzungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ich hab so Angefangen so vor etwa 8 Monaten, hab jeden Podcast von Guitar-tv.de ''durchgespielt'' bis ich es halt konnte, und jetz hab ich keine ahnung was ich weiter spielen soll? Hab jetz ma Tears in Heaven gespielt, aber das is ned sonderlich anspruchsvoll, nach einer woche hatte ich das auch druff.


Tears in heaven find ich schon verdammt heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Barée bin ich grad dabei am üben, aber da tut mir die scheiss Hand immer so schnell weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist bei mir ähnlich,nach c.a. 20 Minuten hab ich krämpfe in der Hand^^

Ende

MfG Jácks


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. Mai 2008)

WArum immer nachspielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ne geile Akkordfolge, nimm sie irgendwie auf (kristal z. und spiel da drüber, was dir in den sinn kommt. Oder versuch selbst irgendwelche riffs, songstrukturen, whatever zu basteln. Hat mir im Nachhinein immer mehr gebracht. Halte Improvisation für einen riesigen Teil dessen, was Musik ausmacht.

Ansonsten: Lass dich stilistisch nicht so einschränken. Nirvana, Jack Johnson, Metallica, Norah Jones, Limp Bizkit, ... versuch zu spielen, was du gerne hörst. Das meiste ist viel einfacher, als es klingt (wobei jetzt limp bizkit an einigen Stellen nicht das optimale Beispiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Break Stuff z.b ist ein supergeiles Riff imho).

Viel Spaß

edit: Linkin Park - points of authority find ich auch lässig und sollte mit 8 monaten auch machbar sein. auf jeden fall kannst du dann dead notes und alt picking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (7. Mai 2008)

Hör dir mal "Through the fire and flames" an von Dragonforce..
Das Lied wird zwar von 2 Gitarristen gespielt, aber die Solo's kannste ja mal probieren^^ Ich weiss, die Solo's sind sehr schwer, aber wenn man was aufem Kasten hat.. kriegt man die vielleicht hin ^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## Jácks (7. Mai 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Hör dir mal "Through the fire and flames" an von Dragonforce..
> Das Lied wird zwar von 2 Gitarristen gespielt, aber die Solo's kannste ja mal probieren^^ Ich weiss, die Solo's sind sehr schwer, aber wenn man was aufem Kasten hat.. kriegt man die vielleicht hin ^^
> mfG Langmar


Alter,du hast keine Ahnung vom Gitarre spielen,oder?
Trough the fire and the flames ist für Hobbygitarristen unmöglich!Sowas bekommt man nicht einfach so hin!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. Mai 2008)

Vor allem nicht nach 8 Monaten....absolut unmöglich. Da scheiterts wahrscheinlich auch an der rythmus gitarre. Ich spiel so seit ~8 Jahren und würde behaupten ich müsste relativ lange üben, um die soli hinzubekommen - okay, ich bin kein shredder. Trotzdem keine Geschwindigkeitstechnische Trantüte.

edit: Außerdem müsste ich erst noch sweeping richtig lernen...
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2yNsCdbLd8


----------



## Langmar (7. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Alter,du hast keine Ahnung vom Gitarre spielen,oder?
> Trough the fire and the flames ist für Hobbygitarristen unmöglich!Sowas bekommt man nicht einfach so hin!



Ja ich habe nich viel, bis gar keine Ahnung von Gitarre und ich habe auch nix von gesagt, dass man das in 2min hinbekommt.

Denke halte mich weiterhin aus dem Thread aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *wink*




mfG Langmar


----------



## Langmar (7. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht nach 8 Monaten....absolut unmöglich.



Habe ich auch nich gesagt.. falls du mich meinst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nich gesagt.. falls du mich meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der TE hat aber gesagt er spielt erst seit etwa 8 Monaten...


----------



## Langmar (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der TE hat aber gesagt er spielt erst seit etwa 8 Monaten...



Ach, k sry überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mfG Langmar


----------



## Ematra (7. Mai 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal wissen wer so alles hier Gitarre zockt, akkustisch oder elektrisch, is alles okay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, ich spiele Bass, allerdings Kontrabass... Meine Jazz-Zeiten liegen schon ein Weilchen hinter mir, bin doch wieder zum klassischen Bereich zurückgekehrt, aus dem ich ursprünglich auch komme. Daher schätze ich, dass ich Dir wenig Tipps geben kann, was Du spielen kannst... Aber schöne Grüße an einen Musikerkollegen!


----------



## Macaveli (7. Mai 2008)

cool ich spiel auch gitarre (akustik), seit letzten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
falls jemand auch n paar gute seiten für noobs kennt immer her damit, am besten mit videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

ich habe eine langjährige ausbildung an einem streichinstrument genossen (eltern können so fies sein), dabei hätt ich lieber gitarre gespielt. irgendwann wars dann wie bei WOW: keinen bock, nochmal von 1 hochzuleveln^^


----------



## Mardoo (7. Mai 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> cool ich spiel auch gitarre (akustik), seit letzten mittwoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



guitar-tv ist sehr sehr gut für den anfang! da haste ma so 2-3 monate bis man alles schön spielen kann. da hats videos, die blätter mit tabs und lyrics als pdf, kannste dir auch ausdrucken! macht jedenfalls sehr viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur: Hallo liebe Gitarrenfreunde! zu ulkig der typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Ich habe früher E-Bass gespielt, dann etwas E-Gitarre (habe mit dem Songbook meiner Lieblingsband Die Ärzte geübt) und momentan übe ich einige Songs auf Ukulele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Umbrella von Rihanna (garnicht meine musikrichtung aber klingt lustig auf Ukulele) kann ich schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (7. Mai 2008)

ch spiel ne edle scofield signature 
und hab mir jetzt grad ne 12-saitige benton bestellt.
ich schreib die song selbst und es kilngt wie john butler


----------



## Mardoo (8. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> ch spiel ne edle scofield signature
> und hab mir jetzt grad ne 12-saitige benton bestellt.
> ich schreib die song selbst und es kilngt wie john butler



vielleicht blamier ich mich jetz, aber wer is john butler? und ja, ne 12 Saiter is echt kuul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (8. Mai 2008)

Was vielleicht auch in diesen Thread reinpassen würde und mich interessiert ist, welche Gitarren ihr denn so spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir im Proberaum stehen:

- Jackson RR3 Randy Rhoads (<3)
- Jackson JS 20 TR Dinky
- B.C. Rich Warlock Bronze
- Ibanez SAS 36 FM TRS

spielen tu ich auf nem Marshall 100 W Amp.

Ne Scofield würd ich auch gerne mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (8. Mai 2008)

@


Scofield-junior schrieb:


> ch spiel ne edle scofield signature
> und hab mir jetzt grad ne 12-saitige benton bestellt.
> ich schreib die song selbst und es kilngt wie john butler


und Purity:

verlinkt doch mal euren Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Was vielleicht auch in diesen Thread reinpassen würde und mich interessiert ist, welche Gitarren ihr denn so spielt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


E-Gitarren:

Ibanez RG 1570 (Prestige)
B.C. Rich Warlock
Tenson ST-Special

Akustische Gitarren:

Tenson (F500)


Edit: Links eingefügt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2: Meine Verstärker sind alle von ZOOM


----------



## Gerox (8. Mai 2008)

hm ich Spiel seit ca 4-5 Jahren 

E-Gitarre:
Career (Fender Nachbau, klingt shice, gieve Ibanez)

Akustik:
Höfner

E-Bass:
Career (der is geil^^)

Verstärker:
nen Mini Ibanez mist.... aber bei meinem Vater steht ne größere Anlage für sein E-Schlagzeug

und dann steht hier noch das Magicstomp von Yamaha rum.


----------



## Jácks (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> E-Gitarren:
> 
> Ibanez RG 1570 (Prestige)
> B.C. Rich Warlock
> ...


Und er hat mich mal ausgelacht weil ich ne B.C Rich Warlock spiel,dabei hat er selber eine!


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Und er hat mich mal ausgelacht weil ich ne B.C Rich Warlock spiel,dabei hat er selber eine!


Meine Ibanez ist aber viel besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meine Ibanez ist aber viel besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach,halt die Fr****,kB wieder mit dir zu diskutieren XD


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Ach,halt die Fr****,kB wieder mit dir zu diskutieren XD


Jep, ich hab Recht und gut ist...


----------



## -PuRity- (8. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> @
> 
> und Purity:
> 
> ...



Done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn nur sehr leienhaft verlinkt ^^. Ich liebe meine Jackson Randy Rhoads, die anderen sind Übungs und Crap/Notfall-Gitarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Gerox (8. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meine Ibanez ist aber viel besser!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kann man auch an ner Ibanez zweifeln.. tztz


----------



## Lurock (8. Mai 2008)

Gerox schrieb:


> wie kann man auch an ner Ibanez zweifeln.. tztz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich nie an ihr gezweifelt...


----------



## lars1988 (8. Mai 2008)

Also ich spiele seit 13 Jahren 
Und siet 6 Jahren meine Fender Egitarre


----------



## -PuRity- (8. Mai 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele seit 13 Jahren
> Und siet 6 Jahren meine Fender Egitarre




Sack!! ;D

Hast also mit 7 anfangen dürfen? Ich hatte damals zu kleine Finger zum spielen (zumindest wurde ich so bequatscht) und musste erst 5 Jahre Klavier lernen.

Was für eine Fender spielst du? Strat, Telecaster?


----------



## Gerox (8. Mai 2008)

ich mag strat nich.. ok wenn ich ma Clapton spiel isses nice, aber ansonsten... will jm meine Career und gibt dafür ne Ibaez her ><


----------



## lars1988 (8. Mai 2008)

> Sack!! ;D
> 
> Hast also mit 7 anfangen dürfen? Ich hatte damals zu kleine Finger zum spielen (zumindest wurde ich so bequatscht) und musste erst 5 Jahre Klavier lernen.
> 
> Was für eine Fender spielst du? Strat, Telecaster?


He ich spiele eine gute alte strat :>


----------



## Macaveli (8. Mai 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> guitar-tv ist sehr sehr gut für den anfang! da haste ma so 2-3 monate bis man alles schön spielen kann. da hats videos, die blätter mit tabs und lyrics als pdf, kannste dir auch ausdrucken! macht jedenfalls sehr viel spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke dir aber ich finde da irgendwie die videos nicht spinn ich jetzt oder wie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inexort (8. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch seit ca 2 Jahren Einzelunterricht in E-Gitarre.


----------



## Jácks (8. Mai 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> He ich spiele eine gute alte strat :>


Sowas haut einfach noch den geilsten Sound raus!Strat oder les paul <3


----------



## Slit of Arthas (9. Mai 2008)

Dann meld ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort...

Ibanez SZ 520 (in leckerem Cherry finish) mit nem Jeff Beck am Steg
Engl Screamer 50 (Combo)

FX: 
Boss ME-50 im Loop (Delay, Mods)
Crybaby
OS-2 

Hab demnächst vor mir ne Telecaster zu kaufen bzw. eine anständige Kopie. Bei Funk kommt selbst das Universalwerkzeug SZ an seine Grenzen :/ Trotzdem nach 5 (?) Jahren immernoch verliebt in das Teil, hat im direkten Vergleich bisher alle Les Pauls und PRS SE's um Längen geschlagen - kann ich dem nicht-shred-geilen Rocker nur empfehlen (wobei man mit Sicherheit auch damit shredden kann, halt nur ohne Flitzehals)

Grüße


----------



## Chraesi (9. Mai 2008)

Da ihr euch so anhört als hättet ihr etwas ahnung von Gitaren hätte ich hier eine Frage an euch


also ich werde mir im Sommer eine E-Gitarre kaufen und wollte mal fragen ob man als Anfänger (spiele seit einem Jahr Akustik) mit dem hier viel falschmachen kann   von mir favorisiertes Gitarrenset


----------



## Slit of Arthas (9. Mai 2008)

Set is so gut wie immer Bullshit.
Harley Benton is auch ziemlich Minderwertig - würde ich keinem Anfänger in die Hand geben (okay, es gibt Ausnahmen - aber muss man unbedingt anspielen, da in der Regel die Qualität nicht toll ist. Hab hier z.B nen 6 saitigen Bass hängen, der ist in Ordnung).

Ich würde dir raten, eventuell etwas mehr Geld auszugeben und den Microcube:
http://www.musik-service.de/Gitarrenversta...95740164de.aspx
zu kaufen.

Gitarre eventuell mal in nem Laden schaun und anspielen, was dir rein vom Gefühl her so liegt. Jede Gitarre fühlt sich anders an und wenn du schonmal ein paar in der Hand gehabt hast, kannst du auch auf ebay ungefähr einschätzen, ob z.B der Hals dir liegt. Generell würde ich keine Gitarre kaufen, die ich noch nicht in der Hand hatte, aber wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst ist es auch okay, auf ebay zu stöbern. Je hochwertiger, desto mehr kannst du auf die Fresse fallen, ergo: Bei einer Ebay Anfänger gitarre kann nicht so viel passieren. 

z.B
Yamaha Pacifica
Squier Strat(ocaster) (wenn du auf härter Musik stehst evtl nach "fat strat" suchen)
Ibanez RG (hörte ich allerdings schlechtes bei den billigeren Modellen)
oder ne Epiphone Les Paul

Ich würde dir zur Yamaha raten, meine Freundin spielt auch eine und mir gefällt sie. ich denke mit etwas Glück kriegst du da eine brauchbare für 150 Euro. Schreib mir mal ne pm bevor du die kaufst oder stell den link in den thread, nicht dass dir einer nen totalen krampf andreht - auch wenn ich sicherlich auch nicht 100%ig sagen kann, ob das teil was taugt.

edit: http://cgi.ebay.de/Yamaha-Pacifica-412V-OV...1QQcmdZViewItem

Da würd ich z.B mal mitgehen, auch wenn die mit Sicherheit mehr als 200 Euro kosten wird. Sehr seriöses Angebot (kopfplattenfotos z..

Grüße


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2008)

Lel ihr spielt mit Noten?

Ich hab bis jetz ca 3 Lieder auf Veranstaltungen hintereinander gespielt und konnt ich alle auswendig, also net die Noten sondern wo wann was kommtX.x

Na ja die einzigen Noten die ich kenne sind E, C, G, E Moll, D, Ddur... hm ich kenn ja doch n paar mehrX.x

Na ja atm spiel ich Smells like Teenspirits


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Lel ihr spielt mit Noten?


Nein, nach Tabulaturen.



Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetz ca 3 Lieder auf Veranstaltungen hintereinander gespielt und konnt ich alle auswendig, also net die Noten sondern wo wann was kommtX.x


Nicht wirklich schwer 3 Lieder auswendig zu lernen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja die einzigen Noten die ich kenne sind E, C, G, E Moll, D, Ddur... hm ich kenn ja doch n paar mehrX.x


Das sind Akkorde... zumindest E-Moll und D-Dur...



Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja atm spiel ich Smells like Teenspirits


Grauenhaft! Ein Lied aus 4 Powerchords kann man nicht Lied nennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chraesi (9. Mai 2008)

Slit schrieb:


> ... langer Text...



Ich danke dir für diese sehr ausführliche Antwort. Da ich mir meine Gitarre erst in denn Sommerferien kaufen werde, werde ich vorher noch sämtliche Musikgeschäfte in Meiner näheren Umgebung abklappern. Bei einem war ich schon aber da sind sich meine Freunde ( spielen auch Gitarre) und ich einig der Laden ist Mist, der verkauft alles sehr teuer und berät die Kunden schlecht. Gibt bei mir in der Nähe zwar noch mehr Geschäfte, da komme ich aber nich mit dem Rad hin (zum nächsten schon 30 minuten im Auto). Na ja egal

Zurück zum Thema.

Ich habe jetzt vor 2 Monaten mit Noten angefangen und spiele so komische Lieder aus einem Lehrbuch für fortgeschrittene Anfänger, sind aber sehr langweilig


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nein, nach Tabulaturen.
> Nicht wirklich schwer 3 Lieder auswendig zu lernen...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann auch Enter Sandman, Unforgiven 2, Here I am like a Hurrican, Smoke on the water(Nein nicht nur das rifft-.-") Nothing else matters und blood red sandman von lordi


----------



## Lurock (9. Mai 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Enter Sandman, Unforgiven 2, Here I am like a Hurrican, Smoke on the water(Nein nicht nur das rifft-.-") Nothing else matters und blood red sandman von lordi


Das tut mir Leid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, üben macht den Meister, sag mir bei der ersten 3-stelligen Zahl bescheid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## florianandreas (10. Mai 2008)

Für Tabs schlage ich noch Guitar Pro 5 vor.. Ganz nettes Programm eigentlich (Falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde, ansonsten sorry)

Die Tabs dafür hol ich mir ansonsten immer bei www.911tabs.com 
Gibt ne recht große Auswahl da. Teilweise zwar auch etwas "falsche" oder komplizierte Griffe, aber man findet sich damit ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Mai 2008)

Ich selber bin jetz net so der Gitarrenpro.
Hab vor ca nem Jahr angefangen (glaub ich zumindest^^ )
Zuerst akustik, jetzt spiel ich eig. hauptsächlich E, mit meiner Yamaha Pacifica.
Kein Glanzstück, aber für mich reicht es auf jeden Fall, weil ich halt atm mehr selber nur für mich spiele und die Erfahrung für Band & Co sich gerade erst anfängt, breit zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Frage, ob nach Noten oder Tabs.. 
Weil ich vorher Klavier gespielt habe, könnte ich theoretisch auch nach diesen spielen. Ist aber (wer's schonma ausprobiert hat ...) viel komplizierter als nach Tabs oder einfach Akkordnamen - das Lesen dauert zu lange bei schnellen Stücken.


----------



## Lurock (10. Mai 2008)

florianandreas schrieb:


> Für Tabs schlage ich noch Guitar Pro 5 vor..


Guitar Pro habe ich auch, aber damit kann man Tabs abspielen oder erstellen, der TE allerdings sucht Tabs...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das tut mir Leid...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


w0000t 3 stellig?

Btw lern ich grade noch Rock you like a Hurrican;D


----------



## Slit of Arthas (11. Mai 2008)

Ey nix gegen smells like teen spirit. Simpler, aber Stimmungsmäßig extrem krasser Song. Ähnlich wie z.B where is my mind von den Pixies. Und wer hat ihn nicht gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Chraesi: Guter Plan. Ich wünsche viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (11. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Guitar Pro habe ich auch, aber damit kann man Tabs abspielen oder erstellen, der TE allerdings sucht Tabs...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dafür gibts ja dann 911tabs.com 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da findet man auch für GP5 zigtausende


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. Mai 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> vielleicht blamier ich mich jetz, aber wer is john butler? und ja, ne 12 Saiter is echt kuul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://youtube.com/watch?v=BsM0H2EdCm4 ---- siehe hier
geilstes basssolo

wenns im moment ne geilere band gibt dann informier mich 

hab grad n song geschrieben der klingt so änlich wie das: http://youtube.com/watch?v=G9NSMtXzkoI
natürlich nicht sooo gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Jácks schrieb:


> Sowas haut einfach noch den geilsten Sound raus!Strat oder les paul <3



man hör mir mit den les pauls auf 
kann ich nicht mehr hören
strat, tele oder ne semiakkustik ( oder natürlich auch ne normale akkustik )


mfg kirky


----------



## Slit of Arthas (13. Mai 2008)

Gott, das find sogar ich geil, obwohl ich eigentlich mit Blues/Bluegrass/Bluesrock nicht wirklich was anfangen kann. Aber das. Hammer.
Wobei ich das Bass Solo ziemlich unspektakulär finde. Sowohl technisch als auch von der Phrasierung her.

Trotzdem Danke für den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss bei der Gelegenheit zum Thema "Basssolo" gleich mal wieder Werbung für nen Kumpel machen:
www.myspace.com/daniweberbass


Grüße


----------



## Tôny (13. Mai 2008)

@threadersteller

Ganz einfach hol dir guitar pro 5
dann suchst du bei torrents.to nach Tabs (gibt ein Archiv mit 75k) und dann suchste n bischen rum was dir gefällt so hab ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## Jácks (13. Mai 2008)

Scofield-junior schrieb:


> man hör mir mit den les pauls auf
> kann ich nicht mehr hören
> strat, tele oder ne semiakkustik ( oder natürlich auch ne normale akkustik )
> mfg kirky


Was habt ihr alle gegen Les Pauls?Die teile sind doch super geil und ich würd nie ne Tele spielen^^
Ist doch voll kacke,obwohl die original fender gehen eigentlich noch^^

Edit:ich spiel atm jesus of Suburbia von Green day,nicht wirklich schwer,aber mal ne Abwechslung


----------



## Black Muffin (13. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren skustische Gitarre und seit ca. 2 Jahren E-Gitarre. 
Obwohl ich voll der Pimp bin... o.O

Ne, ich mag das Instrument total und erfinde meist (nach meiner Meinung und der paar Kollegen) eigene Songs. Ich mag Blues - das haut auf meiner Gretsch so richtig rein.


----------



## Jácks (15. Mai 2008)

*push*


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Hat hier wer paar Ideen für nen mehr-oder-weniger-Anfänger auf E-Git?
Man sieht zwar immer wieder den ein oder anderen Song, aber so ganz blick ich dann  da doch nicht immer durch^^

LG

(/push btw)


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Mai 2008)

Lern E-bass und du bist mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Oonâgh schrieb:


> Hat hier wer paar Ideen für nen mehr-oder-weniger-Anfänger auf E-Git?
> Man sieht zwar immer wieder den ein oder anderen Song, aber so ganz blick ich dann  da doch nicht immer durch^^
> 
> LG
> ...




wenn du akkorde gelernt hast (die drei grudnakkorde) kannste ja schon viele sogns spielen.

Falls du aber nach Tabs spielst sollteste dich einfach mal ane deiner lielingsbands ranwagen. In der regel gibs immer paar songs die etwas einfacher gestrickt sind.


Notfalls spielste halt System of a down oder Ärzte. 
Zumeist doch ganz packbare songs fürn Anfang auf E-gitarre mit anhörbaren Sound.


wichtig ist halt ,dass du den song irgendwo magst ,weil sonst kannst du ihn dir auch nicht mit Freude andauernd anhören und nachspielen.
Übrigens: Lernerfolge motivieren wie nichts anderes.

Wenn du paar Lieder von System drauf hast (Aerials, boom, Needles oder darts zb) reden wir mal über Nile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn du paar Lieder von System drauf hast (Aerials, boom, Needles oder darts zb) reden wir mal über Nile
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"Realismus zu verkaufen!"   *g*

Ne, wenn man mal soweit ist machts wirklich Spaß,
Tech Death Metal wie Necrophagist oder auch Nile zu spielen ist schon ganz lustig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (28. Mai 2008)

nja wenn mans kann ,aber nachweisen kansn eh hier keienr, denk ich.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (28. Mai 2008)

Ich spiele seit etwa 14 Jahren,besitze 3 Gitarren.
(Darunter auch eine 7saitige)
Die Tipps mit ultimate-guitar kann ich nur weitergeben;
das is eine super Seite,die nicht nur tolle Tabs sondern gerade auch für Anfänger gute Videos bereithält.
Allerdings wirst du schnell feststellen,das du für 95% oder mehr der Inhalte noch nich weit genug bist.
Ich empfehle dir daher erstmal anständiges Akkordspiel zu erlernen.
(Das macht eh anfangs am meisten Laune,da die Fortschritte gut sichtbar sind)
Dafür eignen sich Songbooks wie Das Ding etc. sehr gut.
Wenn du nebenbei auch was wirklich sinnvolles üben magst,übe Skalen.
Die wirst du immer brauchen können.
(Aber solange die Barrègriffe noch nich sitzen,is das erstmal Ansatzpunkt Nr.1)
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
MfG


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (28. Mai 2008)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost,habe aber etwas vergessen:
Die Software die ich empfehle nennt sich POWERTAB.
Du findest im Netz sehr viele Stücke in diesem Format,und das ganze is kostenlos.
Powertab is ein General Midi gestützes Programm,mit dem du dir Noten und Tabs
(die meisten Gitarristen leiden unter der Krankheit,keine Noten lesen zu können^^)
in Echtzeit anzeigen lassen sowie über die GM Instrumente anhören kannst.
Etwas besseres und flexibleres gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. Mai 2008)

Auch sehr empfehlenswert:
meld dich im Musiker-board an
www.musiker-board.de/vb
Da gibts sehr viele User, die Gitarre spielen und dir entsprechend weiterhelfen können (mich inkl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ein tolles unterforum "Gitarrenanfänger". Da findest du auch sehr viele Threads mit Songtipps.

Grüße


----------

